# Convert .wdb to .xls?



## shetawk (Sep 5, 2005)

Was sent .wdb and don't have MS Works. 

Cannot find MS Works reader to download.

Can I convert .wdb to xls or access?

If so, how? Thank you. L


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Microsoft apparently does not provide an import ability for Excel Works database files later than version 2. 
You need to save each file out of Works manually into .xls compatable formats, or buy a third party conversion program as far as I am aware. Hopefully someone else may know more, but my advice would be to get the person who created it to export it in another format?


----------



## shetawk (Sep 5, 2005)

Is there a universal format available? 

This is a mailing list for a no-kill animal shelter and my job as volunteer is to send a mailing.
Thank you. L


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

OpenOffice spreadsheet will read Excel files (as well as create files readable in Excel.) Everybody wins: your rich friends with Excel can read it--- your poor volunteer organization wins because they can store stuff in Excel format without spending a dime.

Problem is you still have to transfer things into Excel format (.xls compatable formats), but that is a "one-time" thing; hopefully the person who provided the file can make that tansfer for you in their Works program. (Some versions of Excel are able to make the conversion- look at the help file to see how).

Check out OpenOffice-- it is a real blessing to volunteer organizations (or cash-starved students).
http://www.openoffice.org/

MSWorks is somewhat of an Albatross (even MS doesn't really support it-- ). It is not just a stripped down version of MSOffice, it is more of an orphan than anything.

I hope you can find someone to transfer the file for you- I would be glad to help except I do not have a new enough version.
letchworth


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The "universal format" would probably be .csv (comma separated values).

Like letchworth, I also agree that nobody should use MS Works, its just an orphan in these cases.


----------



## shetawk (Sep 5, 2005)

<hopefully the person who provided the file can make that tansfer for you in their Works program. (Some versions of Excel are able to make the conversion- look at the help file to see how).>

One of the versions is wrong type to convert in excel. Even checked "help" and couldn't do it. Don't feel like spending $60 for conversion program for a one time thing. Yikes!!!

I have sent files to others who had works by posting to my website or copy/pasting in Word or having them use excel or/and Word reader. Just cannot do it the other way around.

Thank you. ST


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Have you tried the .csv format? (Having the guy who sent it in the first place try to save the file as .csv and then opening that in Excel or OpenOffice??)

letchworth


----------

